# Get To Know Each Other Game



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

OK, I will start I will ask what your choice is of two things, you answer and then ask two more things
Example: I say sweet or salty?
You answer:****
and then ask two more choices


For instance coffee or tea? Beer or wine?


I will start....

Magazine or newspaper?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have to say Newspaper


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I would have to say magazine.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Game*

OK You two, You have to answer and then give another question for someone else to answer..... Like this

Magazine
Sunset or sunrise?


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*Game.... Example*

Sunrise

Hamburger or hotdog?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hamburger

chips or french fries


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

chips for me.

beer or wine?


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

wine

Led Lantern or propane?


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

propane

hiking or biking?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

hiking

paper or plastic?


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

Paper

Night person or morning??


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

morning

for breakfast, coffee or milk


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

coffee

beef or poultry?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

beef, beef, more beef 

Marinated or plain?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

What a great idea!!!!

oh ya Marinated silly boy....

Provincial/State Park or Private?


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

state park

gas or charcoal?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

charcoal

tent or camper?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Camper

Boche Ball or Horshoes...

Oh I know thats a tough one..


----------



## billyj (Feb 1, 2008)

horseshoes!

country music or rock/pop music


----------



## bob4547 (Nov 16, 2007)

interesting...

country music...

hiking or fishing?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Fishing

Light Beer or Regular Beer

Sorry could NOT resist :rotflmao1:


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

paper

bats or rats?


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Paper

Shrimp or Lobster?


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Shrimp

Morning person, evening person?


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Neither.... hehehehe... but evening if I have to pick!

Long hair or short hair?


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

Short hair

Laptop or Desktop (hey, we are all using them right  )


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Laptop

Memphis Tigers :thumbup1: or Tennessee Vols :thumbdown:


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Don't know either so I am un-biased, hey I'm Canadian eh...

Tent Camping or Trailer Camping?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Trailer Camping. That is roughing it ins't it?

Working man/woman or retired and loving it?


----------



## cricket2 (Nov 16, 2007)

Working man

Cell phone or NO cell phones


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Cell phones, must have

Internet while camping or get away from it all camping?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Internet so we can post LIVE Camping Reports....

Satalite TV or Antenna


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Satelite, internet, cel phone, paper, evening, tequilla (opps), hiking, hair?, any music but rap.

Global warming or mostly hype?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

Thats a tough one bludog, good job. 
I will say hype, its march and its still cold  just like always
I must fire back a tough one now, sorry.

Democrat or Republican for new president?


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Ha! :bang:
Had decided (previous post, last night) not to go there...you know: the whole religion /politics...thang.:shrug:

I'm leaning Democrat. :whipyobut:

...you know where I'm going next...:10220:

Hillary or Obama?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

> Hillary or Obama?


Neither :no: But since I have to answer, I would choose hillary over obama.

Sheeew....Next topic 

Beach vacation or hiking the mountains?


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

ctfortner said:


> Beach vacation or hiking the mountains?


Mountains

Spotting scope or zoom lens?


----------



## l2l (Jan 27, 2008)

Zoom Lense

Digital Camera or 35m


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

l2l said:


> Zoom Lense
> 
> Digital Camera or 35m


Digital.....

Recycle or just toss it?


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Provincial/State Park.


Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

glfortner said:


> Coke or Pepsi?


Ooops...forgot to check how this thread was going...

COKE please :thumbup1:

Hot dogs or bergers (on the grill) ?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

bludog said:


> Ooops...forgot to check how this thread was going...
> 
> COKE please :thumbup1:
> 
> Hot dogs or bergers (on the grill) ?


Burgers on the grill :thumbup1:

Sweet tea or flavored tea?


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

hmmm...neither...so I'll pick flavored 
...tea flavored! I know, I know: booorrriiinnnggg !

Ok...coffees: breakfast blend or dark/black-silk style?


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

bludog said:


> hmmm...neither...so I'll pick flavored
> ...tea flavored! I know, I know: booorrriiinnnggg !
> 
> Ok...coffees: breakfast blend or dark/black-silk style?


breakfast blend!

meat - marinate it, or just cut it an cook it


----------



## bludog (Mar 6, 2008)

Marinade! 
Back when we had a stick-house: the plan for 'camp foods' involved meals (nearly) made in heavy-duty zip-locks. Potato salad, marinaded meat, big bag of cut up carrot/celery sticks, broccoli heads, etc. Another bag of fresh made hidden ranch dressing. 

Fishing: catch and release, or clean for supper?


----------



## cassiem (Nov 16, 2007)

bludog said:


> Marinade!
> Back when we had a stick-house: the plan for 'camp foods' involved meals (nearly) made in heavy-duty zip-locks. Potato salad, marinaded meat, big bag of cut up carrot/celery sticks, broccoli heads, etc. Another bag of fresh made hidden ranch dressing.
> 
> Fishing: catch and release, or clean for supper?


Fry them up and lets eat! :thumbup1:


4 Wheel drive truck, or pretty car/sportscar?


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Since we have a 4 wheel drive truck, I will have to say sports car...no wait the taxes would be to high on that :smack-head: I'll go with just a pretty car. 



Vacation at Grand Canyon or Walt Disney World ?


----------



## tbass07 (Feb 24, 2008)

Please click one of the Quick Reply icons in the posts above to activate Quick Reply.


----------



## tbass07 (Feb 24, 2008)

I would say Grand Canyon, but we are planning a trip to Disney this Christmas.

Michigan State University (MSU) or University of Michigan (UofM)??? Remember I'm a Lansing area guy


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

Michigan State

Good ole days or present day


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Good ole days FOR SURE!!!!!

Hammock or lawn chair?


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry about this was trying to see what that quick response was ...hehe...now I know...

Ok lets continue...since I'm a plus size person and probably couldn't get out of a hammock, I"ll have to say lawn chair...lol


Watch tv or surf the internet ?


----------



## mikey (Feb 20, 2008)

terri01p said:


> Watch tv or surf the internet ?


Very tough, I do both well. I will say watch tv.

When camping, do you hang enough outside lights to light up a city, or forget the lights, lets just camp?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hang lights, lay out rope lights, etc..

Searching - google or yahoo?


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Google.

PC or Mac?


----------



## terri01p (Mar 14, 2008)

PC ! 

Do you like to take pictures while on vacation or....

Video taping all the way


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Pictures.

Dogs or cats?


----------



## haroldj (Jan 31, 2008)

dogs, if any 

bathouses for showering while camping, or camper shower or nothing at all


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

Bath houses.

Mary Ann or Ginger


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Get To Kno*

Mary Ann - resourceful person and agricultural engineer

organic or inorganic?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

inorganic, cheaper 

grow your own vegetables, or much easier to buy them


----------



## happiestcamper (Mar 6, 2008)

I used to have a small garden, but after I bought my camper, no more room for it. Buy.

Greatest of all time - Tiger Woods or Jack Nicklaus?


----------



## mailfire99 (Nov 16, 2007)

happiestcamper said:


> Greatest of all time - Tiger Woods or Jack Nicklaus?


Current - Nicklaus, future - woods

Ocean view, mountain view?


----------



## dd45529 (Apr 9, 2008)

*Tough one, I like both*

but ocean view. I suffer from altitude sickness.

Great Plains or Southwestern Desert?

Katherine


----------



## cts424 (May 17, 2008)

Great Plains (have not made it there yet , but looks good in pics !)

next ....
Law & Order...original , SVU , Criminal Intent ??


----------

